# Made in Maine



## kaizack (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey, my name is Adam and I just found this site today, and it sounds awsome. I'm not cool enough to smoke at my home, but I have been smoking meat everyday at work for the last couple of years. 

I have used everything from a huge luisiana style wood fired smoker to a small electronic wood chip burner, and have graduated to an Enviro-pac electronically controlled chamber-style smoker, which is a "piece" if you get my meaning. 

I am also located in Maine, which has "no good barbeque places" so I'm fighting with that as well. thanks for all of the help, this looks like an awsome site!


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome!  What kind of food do you smoke at work?  Sound like your involved with volume business.  You'll find lots of good info from great people here.


----------



## monstah (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to SMF from a fellow New Englander!

You can find a list of good Q joints in Maine here: http://www.pigtrip.net


----------



## kaizack (Nov 16, 2007)

Im actually working in the meat department of a grocery store right now, so we smoke everything so long as its made out of meat. A list looks like: 
chicken:whole, legs, breast, wings. pork:shoulder (picnic and boston,) spare and back ribs, hams, (too much) bacon, loins and shanks. Beef: shortribs, brisket (flat and whole,) chuck roll. turkey whole. duck whole and breast. meatloaf (awesome no matter what.) way too much chicken and pork sausage. sometimes cornish hens, organs, whatever is lying around when we get bored.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Adam!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...Glad to have you aboard!...You're gonna love it here!...
.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome Adam. Lots of friendly folks here. I am sure you will fit right in.


----------



## monstah (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, sounds like you have a lot of info you can share with us! We'd love to see some pics from your smokers @ work!


----------



## pescadero (Nov 16, 2007)

You will have fun here.  The site has a lot of  nooks and crannys, so take some time and snoop around.  And ask, if there is anything you can't find.

Skip


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Adam! Sounds like you have quite a bit of experience under your belt. Looking forward to seeing and hearing about the stuff you smoke. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 16, 2007)

welcome to smf keep coming back.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 16, 2007)

Adam, welcome to the SMF. Sounds like you have a few preferences as what not to smoke with... you'll do fine here. Soon, you won't need to find a good Q joint, it will be in your own yard!


----------



## rip (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to the site, sounds like your always smokin. Would like to see pics of work sounds cool.


----------



## kaizack (Nov 18, 2007)

for the guys looking for some pics, these are a few months old, and dont reflect some of the newer stuff we have been doing. sorry about the picture size. here we have ducks on the left, with whole and half chickens, cornish hens, followed by some turkey breast. this is when we were still brining and smoking the turkey breast as whole single units. we have since started laying the breast top to bottom and jet-netting them because everyone wants them sliced. moving down the case we have whole brisket, wings with chicken parts, and spareribs out back.in here, starting on the left, whole pork loin, pork butt, a bunch of sausages, twice smoked bacon dead center, whole hams (sliced), and a simple maple dry rubbed bacon that didnt get smoked very well. and this is just a picture of the whole case. the raw side of the case continues on for another fourty or so feet.


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi Adam. Welcome to SMF! It's time to get cool at home buster. You know what you gotta do and how it should be when it comes out.. so get yer smoker and let's smoke something! If you have any questions be sure to ask.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Nov 18, 2007)

Adam..
Welcome...
The pics of the display case are very impressive indeed....now you just have to use your incredible talent at home...by the way...you never mentioned what grocery store you worked at...I am up thu that area from time to time...and looks like it would be a welcomed change on the menu from the usual road trip fare...


----------

